# Hook up this Home Theater System to Broadcast TV



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

Hi i recently purchased this home theater system:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3292019&CatId=3419


I have, 

-Panasonic 42 inch plasma screen
-Kenwood Receiver
-IO Digital Cable


-My Question is, because this home theater system has the speakers hooking up to the main unit which is a DVD player, how would i go about hearing the home theater system on my Broadcast Television

-Or would i be able to hook up the speakers to the receiver?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Most digital cable boxes also have a digital audio output port. Just connect that to the digital audio input of the receiver.


----------



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

yea but will i hear the sound through my home theater speakers, the speakers will be hooked up to the main unit which is a DVD player


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If the audio is routed via cable to the main unit then you are halfway done. My cable box would output digital audio over HDMI by default. My TV has weak speakers so I connected a digital cable to the cable box and ran that to my home theater receiver. The cable box should give you options for how you want the audio to be sent out. In this case the digital out will be the choice you want.


----------



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

thanks it worked!


----------

